
Must-watch Python Videos - s16h
http://www.thehighlight.tv/stajbakhsh/py-must-watch
======
s16h
I've moved the content of [http://pymust.watch/](http://pymust.watch/) to
Highlight in an effort to gradually build a better ecosystem around it. Keen
to hear thoughts.

------
Kr1ss
Thank u very much !

That's a great collection. I'll definitely share this with others.

